

Research: Programming Style and Productivity - fogus
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/3069

======
jacquesm
This reads mostly as a scala-vs-java argument, but there are plenty of other
contenders that you could compare scala against.

Maybe this is written this way because scale targets the same market as where
java now dominates but even then the number of languages that are running on
top of the JVM is increasing very rapidly.

I've had a look at Scala, Java, PHP and Python for a new project and have
finally settled on the Python/Django combo, with scala as a runner up.

The clinching factors for me were that even though the scala folks have a neat
thing going their community is nowhere near as vibrant as the one around
python.

Another issue was that I personally found scalas combination of object-
oriented pascal and C/Java syntax combined quite hard on the eyes.

It would be interesting to see the 'scala is more readable' argument hashed
out for more competitive languages than Java.

The linked PDF is quite good, but because of its age there is no mention of
scala.

[http://page.mi.fu-
berlin.de/prechelt/Biblio/jccpprt_computer...](http://page.mi.fu-
berlin.de/prechelt/Biblio/jccpprt_computer2000.pdf)

~~~
fogus
Scala syntax, I've found, is a matter of taste (although that goes for every
language). I've been using Scala at my workplace for almost a year and find
the syntax very readable. It's choices are not arbitrary and are quite thought
out. Does it have its nagging points? Sure. But as with any language, once the
forms are understood they become second-nature.

